

Ask HN: What's the best movie recommendation system? - smectos

I was getting tired of searching imdb top lists and checking review sites for movie titles.I wanted something with a good intuitive recommendation system .<p>The first site I came upon was http://www.icheckmovies.com/
I checked about 300 movies + likes and dislikes and got 2 recommendations I was dissatisfied with.Deleted the account.<p>Right now I'm rating movies on movielens.
What are you using ? Any recommendations ? Thank You.
======
staunch
I find IMDB's "People who liked this also liked..." recommendation feature to
work fairly well. You can hop from movie to movie until you find one that
looks interesting.

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113277/>

It's not a personalization system, but it probably works better than most of
those in my experience.

------
pgrote
I've rated movies at Amazon, Netflix, Hulu and YouTube. It's a shame I cannot
transfer that info into other sites.

~~~
evanwolf
Yes, movie rating/behavior personal data portability should be common. Just
need a data structure and a protocol...

------
eterps
Haven't seen anything better than Movielens (rated 1020 movies).

~~~
VikingCoder
<http://movielens.umn.edu/login>

Looks like I can't get into my account... Probably last used it 5 years ago...

------
majorapps
<http://www.majorapps.com/movies.html>

------
nreece
Also have a look at Goodfilms - <http://goodfil.ms>

------
debacle
<http://reddit.com/r/netflix/>

------
smectos
Thank you for all the suggestions.I guess I'll keep using movielens and imdb.

------
ippisl
jinni.com . not for it's movie recommendations but for it's movie search which
i find amazing.

------
dschmidt11
foundd.com just discoverd this

